# Mailbox closed improperly



## dcdz78 (May 8, 2007)

Hello,

I am working in a Outlook 2003 / Exchange 2003 environment and one of our users has been experiencing a very annoying problem.

When the user turns on their machine in the morning and starts Outlook, Outlook notifies the user that they have closed their mailbox improperly and proceeds with a mailbox scan. Afterwards, it lets the user in to Outlook with full functionality. The next day the same thing happens. Closing Outlook through the File menu OR letting Windows close Outlook upon shut-down does not appear to be what Windows deems "Properly". 

Microsoft's advice (and others...) was to not close Outlook at all and let Windows close Outlook upon shut-down. I have tried this and it doesn't work. I even rebuilt the users mail profile and it still did not correct the problem. I tried doing a repair to Office but I have not uninstall and reinstalled it yet. I don't know if the issue lies with Exchange or the client install of Outlook.

Has anyone experienced this before?

Thanks in advance.

Dale

PS: I didn't see a Microsoft Exchange forum so I thought it should go here. Moderator: move this post if you think it should go elsewhere :1angel:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,
Does the user have an HP all-in-one printer installed locally or networked? I have seen the printer management console cause this. The only fix I was able to fine is not letting the console start on boot up.


----------



## dcdz78 (May 8, 2007)

We do not use local printers here. Our domain controller / print server is running Server 2000 with about 50 printers installed. One of which is an HP all in one but the printer is not installed on either of the users experiencing this problem. The All-in-one is only a few weeks old and this issue has been occurring for months now. 

I think I may try reinstalling office, im not sure


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Try a repair first (help, detect and repair). Are these xp stations? Are any type of printer management consoles started on the pc?


----------

